# Determining age of a schwinn cantilever frame



## oskisan (Mar 28, 2015)

Does anyone know what year schwinn switched the rear drop outs from the prewar to post war configuration?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## rhenning (Mar 29, 2015)

Prewar cantilever frames are all rear facing drop outs.  Post war are all front facing so 1946.  War built bikes who knows.  Lightweights are different but not cantilever frames.  Serial number is the closest way to find a year.  Both by the number and where it is on the bike.  Post war frames except some of the cheaper models had welded on kick stands.  A picture of the frame here couldn't hurt either.  Roger


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 29, 2015)

Prewar cantis started in 1938 thru 1941.....
Postwar 1946........
I have a old collectors serial number for
prewar Schwinns.
What is serial number to date when it was made?


----------



## oskisan (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Wes,

Great to hear you have some references... I thought all was lost in the fire.

H27331 - Canti
C12861  - canti

B20769 - straight bar
Z78275 - straight bar (does this even make sense). This is such a weird one as there are 2 serial numbers on this frame. 





WES PINCHOT said:


> Prewar cantis started in 1938 thru 1941.....
> Postwar 1946........
> I have a old collectors serial number for
> prewar Schwinns.
> What is serial number to date when it was made?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 29, 2015)

See p.m.


----------

